# moisturizer?



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has advice on a skin moisturizer that's safe for pigeons. Little Snowflake's bald patch is pretty dry and although he's got some pinfeathers growing in now I'd like to help him keep the spot moisturized until his feathers are all in. The skin is a bit dry and flaky and I imagine it is itchy - poor little guy!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Our vet has always recommended pure aloe vera for dry skin on some of our birds. Make sure it is 100%.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Our vet has always recommended pure aloe vera for dry skin on some of our birds. Make sure it is 100%.


Thanks! I will look for that today.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

What about something like bag balm? I have no idea if that is safe or anything I have never used it on a bird I used it on a bunny once for sore hocks.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

I have also used the 100% aloe vera gel...it worked very well.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Olive oil.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

SkyofAngels said:


> What about something like bag balm? I have no idea if that is safe or anything I have never used it on a bird I used it on a bunny once for sore hocks.


Bag Balm is an antibiotic ointment that is petroleum based and used
for cows udders. It is some great stuff especially where skin has had
that hairline cracking/breaking. It might not be so good for this use
as it would be difficult to keep off of the bird's surrounding feathers.
Might be good for string feet injuries.

I think olive oil would fall into the same category as the Bag Balm in terms
of the surrounding feathers being adversely effected. Hadn't
ever thought of pure Aloe Vera, that really does seem like a good choice.
I'm going to give that a try myself.


fp


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd go with the pure aloe vera, it shouldn't oil up the feathers.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks all!
The aloe does sound like the best bet at this juncture.
I had been using Neosporin when the skin showed signs of infection - and that oiled up the surrounding feathers pretty good. I've managed to wash all the greasy stuff out & would like to try keeping it smooth but non-greasy now that the infection is gone.

Couldn't find the 100% today but will track some down in the A.M.


----------

